# bullhead



## bowslinger (Aug 4, 2007)

i was wondering how many fish for them here kids and i did good friday nite best time year for us right now with ice just off thelakes


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yep planning on going after some this weekend


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Certainly caught my share growing up in Central WI! Used to have a tough time skinning them, usually putting a barb or two into my hand. But there is a video at [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuFjwbIkjO8[/ame] that shows a nice quick method. Two bad there was no youtube 40 some years ago!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

How big do those things get? My grandmother called them mudcats or pollywogs. (I thought pollywogs were tadpoles)

I've read that some people consider bullheads the best tasting of the catfish, but we never eat them here. Too small to bother with--never over 8 inches long.


----------



## bowslinger (Aug 4, 2007)

we get them up too 18inchs this time year they taste the best when water is still cold


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

An 18 inch fish is worth keeping; I've never seen a bullhead oveer ten inches long. Where I grew up in Texas they did not exist except in water-filled ditches. In Oklahoma I found a few that colonized our ponds after stocking--birds probably brought them in from other ponds. I tried cooking one once--nothing special and a bit muddy. Cleaning them the way the utube demo worked would sure make them more desirable.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Love those bull heads. Was taught as a young fellow by a Posin Polak the quick way to clean them.
No limit on them here back in those days (1970's) and used to catch 2 to 3 hundred a day with my brother during the spawn, on one of the lakes that was weed choked so bad by June no one fished it till the next spring. Most were in the 10" range but some got way bigger.Next week end would invite friends and family to a fish fry and no one ever left because it was bull heads being fried up on the grill.

 Al


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I was in the 4th grade in 1960 when we were transferred to another school for the year due to construction on our school. The neighbor had a pond full on bullheads. I caught the "monster" of the pond. 14"! Largest bullhead I ever heard of. And yes, they are fine eating. Many think they are better than bluegill!

Wade


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Does that method work on large bullheads too? I know of a lake with some 14-16" bullheads.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Smoked Bullhead is wonderful. i hope to get on a pond this weekend full with some nice size ones.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Finally got where I could view the video. Not the quick way of cleaning I was taught.
Cut down just in front of the top barb behind the head till you cut thru the back bone. Slice just under the skin down with the tip of a sharpe knife the middle of the back to the tail. Bend the bullhead where you cut thru the back bone stick your thumb in under the tail section and pull the meat out of the skin. Skin head and inwards all stay together to deposit in the bury pit.

 Al


----------

